# Your First Videogame



## Comet (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you remember what your first videogame was, when you received it, and how you got it?

I think I was around 3 years old when I was first introduced to Nintendo through a pink Gameboy Advanced. My mother promised to buy my older sister (at the time 4 years old) the Gameboy if she took her vaccination without resisting too much. After being dragged out of the closet she locked herself in, my sister finally got her shot and received the promised reward, the pink Gameboy Advanced along with Super Mario Advance. Thank you noona!


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 7, 2014)

Hmm, I think it was Duke Nukem 1 for PC, back in the day. If not Duke, then it was a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles game. The ones that were on those big, flat, ugly 5 inch floppy disks.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 7, 2014)

Sonic The Hedgehog 2 on Sega Genesis/Megadrive.


----------



## Pixlplume (Apr 7, 2014)

With my new Game Boy Color (The teal one), I got to play Pokemon Blue (maybe) for the first time. My first video game, and is still my favourite video game series.


----------



## cherche (Apr 7, 2014)

i think it was duck hunt or yoshi's island on snes? i think my dad bought them for me, but it might have been a gift from my uncle.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 7, 2014)

I miss it. I actually bought another copy for the GBA, but one of my cousins lost it.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 7, 2014)

My gaming hobby all started when my mother purchased a SNES with a copy of Yoshi's Island and Mario Paint for my sister during '95. She wasn't honestly interested even after trying these games, yet I was curious enough to boot up the system with Yoshi's Island on it and then grabbed the controller even if I was too young to play.


----------



## kite (Apr 7, 2014)

lynncrossing said:


> I miss it. I actually bought another copy for the GBA, but one of my cousins lost it.



This is the one of the first games I actually remember. And that duck hunting game.


----------



## puppy (Apr 7, 2014)

pokemon yellow was my first video game
i remember doing so many stupid things and getting stuck because ialmost never read anything

i was stuck in the front part of cerulean city for a loooong time because i couldnt see the opening in the hedge that you could walk through to get to nugget bridge. it was a gameboy color ok


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 7, 2014)

Duck Hunt or Mario Bros. or something like that. My mom had a bunch of NES games so just grew up around them. I can't remember specifically which one was my first.


----------



## Aidoru (Apr 7, 2014)

Kirby Superstar on the SNES! My cousin and I always made weird names for all the bosses. And then when Superstar Ultra game out for the DS, I played every last part of that game. I'm quite proud of my 100% completion.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 7, 2014)

Kirby: Canvas Curse.




Ah, the memories are flooding back to me.


----------



## Hot (Apr 7, 2014)

I think my fist game was Tetris on the Game Boy (Original). Other than that, the earliest game I can remember clearly is Golden Sun for the Game Boy Advance.


----------



## GreenVanyar (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow...well, I'd say what my first game was, but I'd be dating myself for sure after seeing everyone else's selections!


----------



## Sumia (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't tell for sure but I think it was Pac-Mania on Megadrive.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 7, 2014)

It was actually the first Animal Crossing,started playing when I was 3 or 4.Got it from my dad,yeah people,been playing longer than at least half of you.


----------



## Ponyu (Apr 8, 2014)

Like Cold, Tetris on the original Game Boy, in 1990. <3


----------



## Murray (Apr 8, 2014)

idk the first game I _played _but the first I owned was some smurfs game lol


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 8, 2014)

My brother and I put our cash together and bought a Mattel Intellivision console back in the day.The first games we bought for it were NFL Football and Advanced Dungeons & Dragons.Those games were really primitive compared to today's stuff but they were a hell of a lot of fun to play.


----------



## milktea (Apr 8, 2014)

Donkey Kong Country, Mortal Kombat, and Terminator on the SNES 

they were the only games that still worked on my dad's SNES when I was a kid uvu good times


----------



## Titi (Apr 8, 2014)

My first was the original Kirby game on gameboy.
I STILL own it and it  STILL works.


----------



## KaptenK (Apr 8, 2014)

My first video game was The Legend of Zelda, my first video game that I didn't share with my siblings was Pok?mon: Silver Version


----------



## Kildor (Apr 8, 2014)

My grandfather bought me a gameboy and tetris was the first I have ever played. Ahhh memories.


----------



## Alice (Apr 8, 2014)

I got Bubble Bobble and Super Mario Bros. with my NES back in 91 for Christmas. I technically played Bubble Bobble first, so I guess Bubble Bobble was my first game.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 8, 2014)

I think my first game was sonic the hedgehog for the sega genisis way back in the day


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't remember the first one I got, but the first one I played were Rayman 2 the Great Escape.
Wish they had continued making good rayman games instead of the ******** rabbits, the new 2 rayman games were okaY, but nothing beats the style of the great escape.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

tetris or pokemon.


----------



## Salem (Apr 8, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Hmm, I think it was Duke Nukem 1 for PC, back in the day. If not Duke, then it was a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles game. The ones that were on those big, flat, ugly 5 inch floppy disks.



oooh yes, we had those too, lol. I can't even remember which ones anymore.

We also had Atari & NES. On Atari, I remember Lemmings, Paperboy, and something with a ball and ramps idk. For NES, it was Final Fantasy, Super Mario Bros., Baseball, Skate or Die, and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles that I can remember off the top of my head.

I couldn't pinpoint exactly which was the first bc it was so long ago and I was so young, lol.


----------



## maddison (Apr 11, 2014)

either rayman, spyro or crash bandicoot. i did have a dreamcast but i don't remember ever playing it.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 11, 2014)

My gaming life began when I was about 3/4; my dad purchased a Playstation 1 in 1997 along with Crash Bandicoot and Tomb Raider 2 (and every Tomb Raider henceforth) - these were my first games. I used to watch my dad play and then play myself and subsequently cry with frustration when I fell down a black hole in Crash Bandicoot.

Also; media: take note - I played a game with guns and I am not on the streets killing people or in gangs (although admittedly, it did have pretty terrible graphics and not at all as lifelike as some these days... but still!)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2014)

Either the Flinstones for the SMS/Genesis or Super Mario Kart for the SNES.


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 11, 2014)

By memory, my first video game was Duck hunt on the Nintendo NES. It could have been another one but I don't remember it, it was some creepy game with stone corridors lol


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 11, 2014)

What a classic, my dad got me playing this when I was like 7


----------



## Conor (Apr 11, 2014)

DKC 2 iirc, maybe Super Mario 64.


----------



## Aizu (Apr 11, 2014)

I completed Wind Waker when I was eight, that's the first game I completed ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ though I used to play Sonic and Mario Bros. 2 and 4 for hours when I was about five or six.


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 12, 2014)

Super Mario Sunshine, or Luigi's Mansion. I forgot which one...
Either way I loved playing them when I was 5 <3


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 13, 2014)

either spyro or crash bandicoot.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 14, 2014)

Dark cloud for the ps1


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

Pong, Wario Land 3, Pok?mon Red and maybe some more together with my Gameboy Color


----------



## dew (Apr 15, 2014)

Gameboy Advance - Pokemon Gold


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 15, 2014)

Mario on a fake PS wannabe console~


----------



## Libra (Apr 15, 2014)

Somewhere in the late 80's, but I honestly can't remember neither the name of the game, nor the console (I'm not even sure they were separate). It was a very basic game; you controlled a spaceship and had to shoot other ships. You could only move to the left and the right and shoot at enemies. I've tried finding a picture, but without any luck.


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 16, 2014)

ahhh i used to play it non stop. ;3


----------



## Klinkguin (Apr 16, 2014)

Been as I wasn't around when pokemon was invented I didn't get to know about it until I was about 8 or 9 I think. But my first ever videogame was this Crash Bandicoot crystals game for the gameboy. I really can't remember the exact name because all I remember was that the box had purple crystals on it lol. I got it for my birthday when I was 6 I think.




Ok I think I found it. ^^^^^^


----------



## Radagast (Apr 16, 2014)

Diamondarcadia said:


> Dark cloud for the ps1



Yeeees my childhood


----------



## Lullaboid (Apr 16, 2014)

my first ever game that I can remember was pokemon yellow when i was five. i accidentally erased someone's save file... its owner wasn't too happy.


----------



## Cottonbunnie (Apr 16, 2014)

It probably wasn't my first, but the earliest I remember was The Lion King video game for PC when I was 7 on Windows 95 lol. That and the demo for Tomb Raider because my dad made PCs for Core Design (Tomb Raider devs) way back when ^^


----------



## scarfboyxiv (Apr 24, 2014)

My very first video game was Pok?mon Blue. I remember I got it from some kid one night when my parents and I were leaving their house. It was really weird, but being a little kid getting a new game for a system I didn't have until later that Christmas (which I don't think was too far away), I was giddy with excitement. The sticker was pealed off when he gave it to me, but that doesn't matter. I still have it; that cartridge is a treasure of mine.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

My family's copy of Zelda: Ocarina of Time... I used to watch while my brothers played, until that fateful day when my brother went to the bathroom and handed me the controller... MAXIMUM COOLNESS also rolling into walls BUT EXTREME AWESOMENESS and hitting buildings with my sword BUT SUPREME ECSTASY!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 24, 2014)

Super Mario 64 or Pokemon Yellow. I can't remember which came first.


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 24, 2014)

Pokemon pearl


----------



## Party Poison (Apr 25, 2014)

Back when you could rent VHS tapes from places like Blockbusters, my town had a tiny VHS rental shop and they also rented out N64 game systems as well as the games for like 3 days for $8 or something like that.  So one time I begged my mom to let us rent it with Pokemon Stadium because me and my little sister where in that Pokemon stage.

Eventually we rented other games like Mario 64, Yoshi Island, Paper Mario, Tarzan, and Rugrats.  I never owned my own game system until I was like 12 and even then it counted as a birthday and Christmas present because my family was poor at the time, haha.  So I got a black N64 with Paper Mario for Christmas with my sister because it was our favorite game.  

Actually, come to think of it every system I bought was for Pokemon games originally, haha.  Except for the Wii and Xbox my boyfriend bought me as gifts.


----------



## oak (Apr 25, 2014)

I remember having the really old SNES (or NES idk?) with duck hunt, but that was waaay back. I found it under the stairs in my parents house awhile ago


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2014)

Need for speed ps1  still have it..


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 25, 2014)

A Cartridge with multiple games for the GBA, but my first single game cartridge, Pokemon Sapphire.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> I remember having the really old SNES (or NES idk?) with duck hunt, but that was waaay back. I found it under the stairs in my parents house awhile ago



I still have my family's NES/copy of duck hunt... I've always loved just pointing the gun at a lamp and cheating when playing with friends...


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure my first video game was Super Mario World or Yoshi's Island for SNES.


----------



## BATOCTO (Apr 28, 2014)

pokemon red version
still play pokemon to this day :'3


----------



## mannieblaze23 (Apr 29, 2014)

My first video game?  Atari game system Dr J. Vs Bird.

So many memories


----------



## Attribule (Apr 29, 2014)

Pacman for the Atari.


----------



## nammie (Apr 29, 2014)

First one I owned was Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life because my parents refused to buy me gaming consoles before that lol... first one I played was like... probably some sonic game on sega or kirby 64 at my friend's house lol


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

The only game I remember from my childhood was mario kart DD


----------



## Syndra (May 1, 2014)

hmm, i remember my first was a pac-man game for my gameboy advance ;;; ahh sweet nostalgia


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Actually no omg speaking of gameboy
It was that game where that girl is a drill idk what it's called though


----------



## Marbles (May 1, 2014)

I think my earliest video game memory was playing a part of Panzer Dragoon Orta when I was 4-5. Around the same time we had a Mortal Kombat game, Prince of Persia: Sands of Time and some Silent Hill games (I have vague memories of hearing the beginning of 3 and the gameplay of 2)


----------



## Nerd House (May 1, 2014)

The first one I remember was this:







Even though I know I owned an original NES with several games, like Final Fantasy, ExciteBike, and Mario Bros/Duck Hunt.


----------



## Balverine (May 3, 2014)

Spyro: Year of the dragon for playstation. =3=
I loved that game so much (and I still play it sometimes)


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

Can't really remember. I'm sure it was some trashy PC game.


The only game i can really remember from my early days is Sonic The Hedgehog.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 3, 2014)

I was introduced to gaming through my brother, who taught my sister and I how to play Pokemon Sapphire for the GBA SP. We also would play Kirby Air Ride and Super Smash Bros. Melee with him. When I was around six or seven, I got my brother's old GBA SP. My grandma and mother drove to GameStop with my sister and I so we could pick out one game, I nearly chose Emerald but I knew my brother would be upset since he already had it, so I went with LeafGreen. I haven't stopped gaming since.


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 4, 2014)

lynncrossing said:


> I miss it. I actually bought another copy for the GBA, but one of my cousins lost it.



Same here for the SNES


----------



## Zii (May 5, 2014)

The first video game that I really remember playing is Super Mario World for the SNES. I used to play it over and over again, quickly getting better with the help of my older cousin. It was the first game I ever 100% completed; it was super fun.

I believe I was five-ish when my dad brought a SNES home for me and my younger brother (I got SMW around that time or shortly afterwards), along with a box full of video games. He used to work for Data East and got free copies of whatever games he wanted (at least, I think they were free). The original Shadowrun game confused the heck out of me at the time. I kind of want to go back and play it, to see what I think about it now. xD


----------



## a potato (May 5, 2014)

Double Dash.


----------



## aiza55 (May 7, 2014)

Pacman on the Atari 2600. I remember Mario's first appearance on Donkey Kong.


----------



## Yasineyra (May 7, 2014)

Donkey Kong Country on a bright green Gameboy Colour, closely followed by Kirby's Dreamland, and Pok?mon Red and Gold. Then Pok?mon Puzzle Challenge and Pok?mon Pinball.


----------



## Elise (May 13, 2014)

It was a Beauty and the Beast game on Gameboy Colour. I think it had a bunch of mini games and a board game game thing. I was about 5, I'd say. After that came Pokemon Yellow, which I was supposed to share with my brother... Let's just say I hogged it a bit


----------



## m12 (May 13, 2014)

I had gotten Super Mario Bros. for the NES on my 2nd birthday.


----------



## RayOfHope (May 13, 2014)

I grew up with video games, so it's hard to say. The first game I saw could've been anything. The first I played could've been a Zelda game, or maybe Metroid Prime, or Super Mario Sunshine. I definitely know that the first I learned was Mario Kart (64, I think). The first I really got into was Super Mario Sunshine. The first game that _I_ owned (instead of borrowing from my brothers) was Animal Crossing, shortly followed by the game I fell in love with from early childhood, Wind Waker.


----------



## Eleaf (May 13, 2014)

My first game played was on the Nintendo 64, but I don't quite remember which game. Possibly Bomberman or Pokemon Snap.


----------



## Carlee (May 18, 2014)

Pretty sure it was Bubsy for the SNES


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 18, 2014)

as far as my memory goes back..


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 18, 2014)

Wild World. My Uncle introduced me to it when he came over. Good times.


----------



## Gandalf (May 18, 2014)

Probably Pok?mon Yellow. Got a 64 around the same time so it may also have been Mariokart


----------



## cIementine (May 18, 2014)

_I think it was this reallly old Lara Croft game. I was about 3 when I played it :3_


----------



## Puffy (May 18, 2014)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time for me. I THINK I was 4ish? My brother kept playing and I kept asking if I could watch him. He got tired of me bugging him and just let me play UvU


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

Care bears or pokemon fire red GBA SP


----------



## OmegaRid (May 18, 2014)

My first videogame... not the first that I owned but the first one I played was Super Mario World and I was 3 years old in 1992. My first game... the first that I owned was Donkey Kong Country 2. I was 7 or 8 at the time when I got it. Sure we had the NES with Dr. Mario and Super Mario Bros. but it was the first time I could say "this is my game".


----------



## Reenhard (May 18, 2014)

Must been Mario bros 3 on SNES. still got my SNES too.


----------



## NoBullet (May 19, 2014)

Does the arcade count. pretty sure it was pacman


----------



## skylerracerGT (May 20, 2014)

I was 2 years old when i first played it. this game is the reason why i love racing today.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (May 20, 2014)

My first video game I ever played was any of the following on NES: Super Mario Bros., Balloon Fight, Ice Climber, Adventure Island, this top-down racing game that, to this day, I don't remember the title of, or, I kid you not, this obscure Japanese game called _Nuts and Milk_. It exists. I'm not sure which one was my first since I played them all when I was 4 on one of my cousin's systems. 

The first one I ever owned was the original Spyro the Dragon for the PS2 and Pokemon Silver. I believe they were Christmas gifts.

I think before that I played some PC games, but I don't even remember those so I won't count them.


----------



## WonderK (May 20, 2014)

Pokemon red version was the very first video game I had ever played in my life if I recall correctly. It was either that or Tetris.


----------



## Warrior (May 20, 2014)

My first video game I ever played was pokemon blue! No kidding, that was what taught me to read!


----------



## The Master (May 20, 2014)

The legend of zelda for the NES.


----------



## Ashtot (May 20, 2014)

Duck Hunt!!!!!!!


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2014)

Mario Kart: Double Dash~


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (May 21, 2014)

Tetris on an original Gameboy that one of my neighbours randomly decided to give me.. Or a random Barbie game that one of my other neighbours gave me, honestly I cant remember too well ^^"


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 21, 2014)

The Sims.. I used to play that game every time I got home from school with a ham sandwich! Good times.


----------



## Aran (May 21, 2014)

Pokemon Yellow and FF7. I can't remember which I played first; I just know I played them together.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2014)

Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi's Island was anazing.


----------



## glaceonlover11 (May 21, 2014)

Rayman at my aunts place. Good times.


----------



## Vinathi (May 22, 2014)

My first video game was technically some spongebob TV game I got back in like, 2003.
My actual first game was some Tamagachi on the DS Lite haha


----------



## mob (May 22, 2014)

My first video game was Wolfenstein 3D around 2000 when I played it lol


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)

It was pretty generic, but Super Mario Bros.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vinathi said:


> My first video game was technically some spongebob TV game I got back in like, 2003.
> My actual first game was some Tamagachi on the DS Lite haha



Well damn son, I remember getting one of those Spongebob TV games from someone I was friends with waaaaaay back. Good times.


----------



## Jawile (May 22, 2014)

The first game I ever played was either Super Mario All Stars, Donkey Kong Country, or Pilotwings for the SNES... I don't remember which, I was really little at the time.


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (May 25, 2014)

Mine was Pokemon Blue for Gameboy Color, it was my cousin's and he gave it to me.


----------



## Waluigi (May 25, 2014)

I've always said its pokemon red, but it might have also been sonic 1 on sonic megadrive or banjo kazooie

Im quite sure that its pokemon red though.


----------



## Isabella (May 26, 2014)

Glover for n64


----------



## Crobatman45 (May 26, 2014)

I remember "Crash Bandicoot: Wrath of Cortex"


----------



## n64king (May 26, 2014)

Pac-man & LoZ: Links Awakening on my GameBoy Pocket. It was 1997, I was 5.


----------



## Glaed (May 28, 2014)

Not counting computer games, it was Frogger the Great Quest for the PS2 (I started video games late). I still go back and play that game sometimes for fun, hahaha.


----------



## Draco (May 29, 2014)

First System i bought was Gameboy ,game was Tetris came with the gameboy. if were talking first 1 i played maybe pacman or
 Pong


----------



## tinytaylor (May 30, 2014)

Pokemon Sapphire aha on my pink game boy advanced


----------



## TaliZorah (May 31, 2014)

Ocarina of Time when I was 6 on the N64. My dad use to be a crazy gamer and bought it the day it was released.
He played all the super old Zeldas on the NES/SNES so he had to get it.

I remember asking him until he beat the game if I could play. I just sat and watched him. I was so entranced.
FINALLY after a week, he beat Ganon and let me play. It was then that my life really began.
I then went onto Mario 64, Kirby's Crystal Shards, Star Fox and Goldeneye. 
After completing everything on the 64, I began playing the NES/SNES that was my dad's until the GCN came out.
The GCN was the first console I ever owned. It is still my favorite console to this day. I remember playing Melee and Metroid Prime all day, everyday. 

My father doesn't play anymore and he despises video games. Oh the irony.

Now, I walk, breathe and live video games.


----------



## LyricalLALA (May 31, 2014)

My first game ever was Super Mario Brothers (the re-released version for GBA). I was little and I had gotten it for Christmas. I remember not being able to get past the third level area, but whatever. My Mom put a curfew on my GBA so that she could play Super Mario Brothers herself haha.


----------



## Renivere (May 31, 2014)

Gauntlet Legends for the Playstation.

My brother and I were at a video game/DVD rental store and we saw this game and that it was multiplayer. So my brother rented it and forced me to play with him. It was the first video game I played. Most of the time I'd just watch him play games and that one game converted me to the dark side and now all I do is play video games ;_;


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 31, 2014)

Crobatman45 said:


> I remember "Crash Bandicoot: Wrath of Cortex"



♥♥♥


----------



## Holla (May 31, 2014)

On Christmas of 2006 (I was 10) I received my first very gaming device (Nintendo DS Lite) and several games both GBA and DS as GBA wasn't dead yet at the time. I got maybe about 4 GBA games and 4 DS games (something like that). Anyways, of those I consider Pokemon Emerald to be my first, because it's the only one I actually remember getting that Christmas and, it's the one I decided right away would be the very first game that I wanted to play the most. 

I could care less for the actual DS games even though they were all the rage at the time haha. Just give me GBA and Pokemon and I was happy lol.


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 31, 2014)

I think my first gaming system was the Playstation 2. I have no idea what my actual first game was, though. The first game I remember having was Pokemon Diamond, though I know it wasn't my fist because I got my DS when I was like 8, and I already had my Gameboy by then.


----------



## Mayor N (May 31, 2014)

I remember playing SSX Tricky when I was younger. That, and Pacman! xD


----------



## melba (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm not sure which game it was, but my first system was a snes with super mario world, super mario all-stars, donkey kong country and another that I can't remember. though even if it was all-stars I wouldn't know which smb game it was haha. either way, I loved playing all my snes games and the ones my neighbor had. she had a lot more than me and her babysitter was really into games too which was cool when we got stuck


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 1, 2014)

Kirby's Adventure on the NES. We were super poor (boohoo) and could only afford an NES and some games, and this was around the time the PS1 was already out.

I loved that game though. I played it endlessly, and still enjoy playing it on my 3DS from time to time.


----------



## JamesWilson (Jun 3, 2014)

My first ever game is "Brain Lara 96" a cricket game based on dos and played it in my brothers PC early in 1998.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 3, 2014)

Spoiler: i miss this ****er












man, I remember seeing this **** in gamestop and mum was like "lol the cow is, cute" so I go t this **** and placed it in the gamecueb and was like **** man, ****
.this **** is like

_life_

this is still the realest game I have ever played


----------



## matt (Jun 3, 2014)

Sonic rush and crash boom bang for DS were my first,


----------

